
CSLA.Net move to MIT license - wilsonfiifi
https://github.com/MarimerLLC/csla/issues/532
======
wilsonfiifi
I remember using CSLA.Net back when I was into windows, .net and C#. The books
[0][1] were great resources for learning about application architecture and
did a good job at explaining the author’s rational in respect to some
framework design decisions. Also I found it easier to understand and use than
entity framework.

I think it’s great that the less restrictive MIT license is being used now.

I see they have already begun a javascript implementation [2] as well (not
much activity there though). I think implementing CSLA.net with node.js or
dart(lang) would be nice in depth familiarisation exercise with both
languages/platforms.

[0] [http://www.amazon.com/Expert-Business-Objects-Books-
Professi...](http://www.amazon.com/Expert-Business-Objects-Books-
Professionals/dp/1590593448)

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Expert-Business-Objects-Experts-
Voice/...](http://www.amazon.com/Expert-Business-Objects-Experts-
Voice/dp/1430210192/ref=dp_ob_title_bk)

[2]
[https://github.com/MarimerLLC/cslajs](https://github.com/MarimerLLC/cslajs)

